
Ask HN: boardgames or (and not) card games? - crux
I love card games—which will here be defined as any of the thousands of folk games that can be played with a somewhat standardized (according to region) deck of playing cards. And I know that there's a lot of geeks out there of different stripes that are avid poker players. I've even met a couple (terrifying) alpha male hackers and stock-optioned developer types who play Bridge at the highest levels with their scary hacker brains.<p>But in a general sense I don't see a lot of interest in the wider world of card games and that confuses me. It would seem to be perfectly suited to the Hacker Mind: thousands of different systems, made up of the same or similar parts, each with their own logic. Certain techniques are isomorphic across every family and sub-family.<p>I know tons of hackers love board games—which have always left me cold in general. I have tried my hand at, say, Carcassonne and Starfarers of Catan, and I can see how there's more _play_ involved than something like Chutes and Ladders, but board games still seem so much more removed and arbitrary than card games. Not to mention more expensive, and more dependent on specific materials.<p>So, are there any hackers out there who think that card games in general are a worthy field of interest? And for those of you who love board games and not card games, why so?
======
andrewce
I don't make much distinction between board and card games. I'm not as well
versed in the standard-deck-of-playing-cards games, but my gaming group
frequently convenes for Spades (Bridge's not quite as smart younger sibling).

A lot more of this question might be finding games that chellenge you in the
right way, and which go well with your gaming group.

Personally, I dislike most of the Catan games, and most games with dice
involved. On the other hand, if Caylus, Brass, Tigris and Euphrates, or
Dominion hit the table, I'm set.

All of those games provide multiple avenues to victory and multiple methods of
player interaction. Additionally, they require a high amount of intellectual
work (not quite so much with Dominion) and a healthy balance between strategy
and tactics. Finally, all of those games reward experience, and make for
extremely satisfying matches when matched up with someone of equivalent skill,
with little to no randomness that can't be balanced out somewhere. Finally, I
like that while there are certain modes of thinking which carry over
sometimes, by and large each game requires a different type of problem-solving
(Caylus's manipulation of resources and linearity; Brass's manipulation of
networks and income; Dominion's manipulation of probability and the
transitions from opening to mid-game to end-game; and so on).

(Side note: you might enjoy Dominion, as it hits the sweet spot between board
and card game, and does not rely on "theme" a single bit).

As a more general note: both card and board games (as broad as those
categories are) can provide a lot of enjoyment, or not very much. I think it's
a matter of fairly assessing one's motivations for playing (both in general
and on a given day) and the tolerances/temperances of the gaming group.

------
jdhopeunique
I used to love Chess, but haven't played it much since I became hooked on Go.
I find Go interesting both as a player and as a programmer because of the
depth of strategy and the challenges of making a computer play well.

Bridge is also interesting, but tends to be played mostly by old people. I
never knew card games involved much strategy until I tried Bridge. The
partnership aspect of it has its rewards and challenges. I disliked learning
all of the bidding conventions and the seemingly arbitrary rules surrounding
bidding. I prefer games where luck is minimized and there is a wide range of
skill levels between beginners and experts.

------
crux
I seem to be hearing from a few of you that you might not be as familiar with
that sort of card game as I had assumed. Which makes sense; the days that
every family spent most of its free time in card play are long gone. And if
War and Poker were the only examples I'd ever seen of a card game, I'm sure
I'd have totally lost interest as well. Maybe what's needed is a little
education. I think there's a lot of people who would find a lot of different
games awfully compelling, especially once we get past Poker (Stud and Hold 'Em
Poker don't actually, you'll notice, contain any card play; you don't _do_
anything with the cards, you just issue a series of bets about the hand you've
been dealt).

------
Mithrandir
Texas Hold'em is a logical and difficult game. So is Chess. I enjoy both
games.

War is pretty simplistic. So is Chutes and Ladders (simplistic meaning less
choice and more dependent on luck. There is also less need for strategy. Of
course, chess has virtually no luck variable, unless you include the
randomness of the opponent's choice.)

It really depends on the game and the people playing it.

------
Rubyred
Card games is a rather broad umbrella term. Do you mean card games like Poker,
or Magic: The Gathering? Or something experimental like Rejection Therapy?

Just trying to figure out what your after. I never play Poker (I find it
boring, and I don't gamble) but I'm fascinated by social experiments like
Rejection Therapy.

~~~
crux
My 'which will here be defined' was an attempt to describe the set of games
like poker, bridge, whist, war, 66, skat. Conventional folk games played with
one of only few sets of conventional decks.

------
rick_2047
I know this will be a strange demand, but I would like to hear about board or
card games which one can play alone and are freely available. By freely
available I mean I can download it and just print the boards and cards to
play.

